# eea family permit sponsorship letter



## tulipwelyasmina (Jan 11, 2013)

heu guys thanx a lot for all the help you re all giving to us convused, lonely wonderers.

i really really truly appreciate it.

my application is eea family permit and this is the letter i wrote, so what do you think plz i need and value your professional opinion.

so here is the letter 

Jack Eucitizen
00 xx Road
Xx , London 
xxxxx
United Kingdom
_________________________________________________________________________________
[email protected]
+44 xxxxxxx
xx/xx/xxxx 
To British Consulate-General
Visa Section
10th Floor
845 3rd Avenue
New York, NY 10022
USA

Subj: a letter from the EEA national, declaring that the applicant is travelling with him, or is 
joining him in the UK.

Ref: The Immigration (EEA) Regulations 2006 section 12 

To the Entry Clearance Officer:

I am pleased to declare that my wife Julia EUCITIZEN , the applicant for the EEA family permit on the basis of marriage, is travelling with me or is joining me in the UK. So that we may live together as husband and wife and we plan to do it permanently. I undertake to sponsor my wife so that she doesn’t fall to be a charge on the state.

I am an EU citizen and have been living in the UK continuously XX/XX . I am employed in the XX COMPANY ,XX branch, as a team member and have held this position since XX/XX.

We first met when I visited her in XX/XX in New york, following an internet prelude since XX/XX. I went to her right after that on XX of the same year and proposed to her and got married on XX/XX in a beautiful ceremony among both our families and friends. Unfortunately my holidays were over and had to fly back to London. We stayed in contact via internet and we intend to live together as husband and wife. I visited her again on the XX/XX.

our intended marital home in XX Road, London is assured. and I have included the relevant tenancy agreement and a the lettings manager reference letter.

As evidence of my nationality, i attached an endorsed copy of my passport.
As evidence of my relationship to the applicant to be a legal and genuine marriage and showing the on-going contact and intervening devotion. I attached:
•	our marriage certificate endorsed by the authorities,
• photographs of our wedding and of other occasions, 
•	skype history, emails, phone bills, 
•	airplane tickets of my visits to her.
As evidence of exercising my Treaty rights in the UK as an EU citizen, I attached:
•	my payslips, the contract of employement, 
•	the general manager’s reference letter, my bank account statements. 
The other required supporting material will be provided by Julia. .

Of course I am aware that it is an offence under the immigration Act 1971 to make a person acting in execution of the Act of statement or representation which the maker knows to be false or do not believe to be true.

I understand that this application will be processed under the EU law and on a priority basis. 

Please do contact me if you need any further information.

Kind regards,


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


tulipwelyasmina said:


> heu guys thanx a lot for all the help you re all giving to us convused, lonely wonderers.
> 
> i really really truly appreciate it.
> 
> ...


I hope you don't mind the few suggestions.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## tulipwelyasmina (Jan 11, 2013)

ofcourse jrge they are all the most welcome 

thank you in advance


----------



## tulipwelyasmina (Jan 11, 2013)

hi guys what do you think of this letter which is bettter to include in the file 

Jack Eucitizen
00 xx Road
Xx , London 
xxxxx
United Kingdom
_________________________________________________________________________________
[email protected]
+44 xxxxxxx
xx/xx/xxxx 
To British Consulate-General
Visa Section
10th Floor
845 3rd Avenue
New York, NY 10022
USA

Subj: a letter from the EEA national, declaring that the applicant is travelling with him, or is 
joining him in the UK.

Ref: The Immigration (EEA) Regulations 2006 section 12 

To the Entry Clearance Officer:

I Jack EUCITIZEN confirm that I am an EEA (XXXX ) National and reside permanently in the UK and I am currently in full time employment. 
I am writing this letter in order to support my wife’s application for an EEA Family permit. I understand that an EEA family permit is a form of 'entry clearance' to the UK . It is for nationals of countries outside the European Economic Area who are family members of EEA nationals.
I can confirm that my wife, Julia EUCITIZEN, is a family member and I, Jack EUCITIZEN, wish to support my wife's application for an EEA Family Permit in order that she may join me in the UK so that we may live together as husband and wife and we plan to do it permanently. 
I understand that I must also be able to produce:
•	an endorsed copy of my passport to show that I am an EEA National. 
•	A proof of our relationship, as evidence to that I attached:
Our marriage certificate endorsed by the authorities, The family book,
The family slip and my wife’s birth certificate,
photographs of our wedding and of other occasions, 
skype history, emails, phone bills, 
airplane tickets of my visits to her.
•	And this letter.
I will also be able to provide evidence that I am a qualified person, I included:
• a copy of my employment contract and wage slips, 
•	a letter from my employer,
•	evidence of my NI contributions,
•	bank statements .
I have also included the tenancy agreement and the lettings manager reference letter
Yours faithfully,


----------



## deviaant (Oct 13, 2013)

hi there,a question?how long were you living in the uk before your wife joined you?how many payslips, banks statements did you submit?


----------



## pranab (Jan 5, 2014)

Dear Guys
I'm from France and my wife is going to demand an EEA family permit .Could anyone give a sample letter from an EEA national , travelling with his family in UK ??I'll be grateful to you and lastly could you please again tell me what documents should We submit for EEA family permit ????
Thanks a lot for your kind response.....


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

*EEA Family VISA*



Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope you don't mind the few suggestions.
> 
> ...



Sorry To Hijack this conversation,

Jrge can you please guide me on a EEA Sponsor letter can we sign with black ink, or black pain.

sorry if you mind my question.

fasi


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Jrge hasn't logged in for a while. I suppose he is very busy.
Doesn't matter but black always looks better, esp when copied.


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

*EEA Family VISA*



Joppa said:


> Jrge hasn't logged in for a while. I suppose he is very busy.
> Doesn't matter but black always looks better, esp when copied.


Hello Jrge


Thanks for your reply. I have applied for my EEA family permit on Friday. so lets see.


thanks every one on this community


----------

